# Lovely morning here in sunny donny



## RAYMOND (31 Aug 2012)

Just back from a morning cycle, the weathers perfect .
Thought it might be cold so put long leggings on.
It makes all the difference,keeps your legs warm which somehow gives you more
energy in your legs.
Wished i'd stayed out longer.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Sep 2012)

It was a bit chilly, for sure


----------

